# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Rak piersi objawy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 
Mam 21 lat i ostatnio budzę się z potwornymi bólami piersi  :Frown: 
Moja pierś zrobiła się twarda jakby jeden wielki guz. A także zaczęła wyciekać ropa z sutka tej piersi. 

Co to może być? Czy w tym wieku może to być rak piersi?
Boję się iść do lekarza  :Frown:  

Proszę o pomoc

----------


## Elwira

Witaj
Warto iść jednak do lekarza, przełamać swój strach. Bardzo ważne jest to, że sama zauważyłaś zmiany w piersi. To już pierwszy krok. Drugim powinna być wizyta u lekarza, który sam Cię przebada. Nie wiem czy nie zleci Ci badania mammograficznego, które zalecane jest kobietom po 45 roku życia (raz w roku)? Zdaje sobie sprawę, że to dla Ciebie ciężkie i bolesne przeżycie, jednakże wczesna diagnoza pozwala na całkowite wyleczenie!!! i powrót do normalnego życia. Nie poddawaj się, trzymam za Ciebie kciuki!!!

----------

